# Upgrade to Windows 10?



## annamaria

Hey everyone I received a notice on my computer that I can upgrade to Windows 10 for free in July.  Should I upgrade or leave it alone. Should I just keep Windows 7? I have heard that when a new OS is released it usually has bugs and ends up being more of a headache. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Fred Berg

My gut feeling about these things is never to change a running system. The trouble is, at some point your OS will no longer be supported and you won't have any other option but to upgrade, so if it can be done now with no financial outlay, it might be worth doing. The question is, how long will Windows 7 remain viable?


----------



## annamaria

Fred Berg said:


> My gut feeling about these things is never to change a running system. The trouble is, at some point your OS will no longer be supported and you won't have any other option but to upgrade, so if it can be done now with no financial outlay, it might be worth doing. The question is, how long will Windows 7 remain viable?



Yes that is what I'm thinking.  I wish I knew how long Windows 7 would be supported.  I definitely can't afford to upgrade when it is no longer available for free.  It's a tricky thing whether to stick with win 7 or not.  Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## kap55

Fred Berg said:


> My gut feeling about these things is never to change a running system. The trouble is, at some point your OS will no longer be supported and you won't have any other option but to upgrade, so if it can be done now with no financial outlay, it might be worth doing. The question is, how long will Windows 7 remain viable?



Microsoft has said they will support Windows 7 until 2020 - so you should be good for at least 5 years.


----------



## annamaria

Oh that is good to know thanks!


----------



## annamaria

kap55 said:


> Fred Berg said:
> 
> 
> 
> My gut feeling about these things is never to change a running system. The trouble is, at some point your OS will no longer be supported and you won't have any other option but to upgrade, so if it can be done now with no financial outlay, it might be worth doing. The question is, how long will Windows 7 remain viable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Microsoft has said they will support Windows 7 until 2020 - so you should be good for at least 5 years.
Click to expand...

 

Thank you for the good news!


----------



## SnappingShark

Always install your updates. Always get your service packs. Always stay with the latest and greatest.

Stay behind and your machine will end up running like a dog, will keep spitting issues, and if you ever end up calling for support, the first thing you'll be told is to upgrade.

The ONLY reason never to install updates etc is if you have legacy software installed which will NOT be supported by future versions of an operating system.


----------



## annamaria

BrightByNature said:


> Always install your updates. Always get your service packs. Always stay with the latest and greatest.
> 
> Stay behind and your machine will end up running like a dog, will keep spitting issues, and if you ever end up calling for support, the first thing you'll be told is to upgrade.
> 
> The ONLY reason never to install updates etc is if you have legacy software installed which will NOT be supported by future versions of an operating system.




Thanks so much for that info. I probably should upgrade.  Though the GUI interface looks so different it will take some getting used to.


----------



## sashbar

You will have one year after the official launch to install Win 10 for free. Plenty of time to think about it, no need to hurry.


----------



## annamaria

sashbar said:


> You will have one year after the official launch to install Win 10 for free. Plenty of time to think about it, no need to hurry.



Thanks a lot sashbar much appreciated.  It's a relief to know that.


----------



## vintagesnaps

That's what I was thinking, I wouldn't be in that much of a hurry and would take time to look into it.


----------



## annamaria

vintagesnaps said:


> That's what I was thinking, I wouldn't be in that much of a hurry and would take time to look into it.



Totally agree with you. So you're going to wait as well I assume.


----------



## 480sparky

Sometimes one looses the ability to run certain apps with an updated OS. I'd rather suffer with an older, slower machine than to spend hundreds if not thousands on new software. 

I've had a lot of nice apps went go back to Win 3.11. Slowly, inexorably, they never made it past W7.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Took a quick look, I might wait for, I don't know, 11 or 12?? I don't need no stinkin' apps! lol

I don't know, I'm just glad I missed the disaster that 8 apparently was! lol I'm no computer expert by any stretch but I guess it depends on what kind of 'device' you use. To me a lot of the technology can be great when it works but when it doesn't, oh boy is it more trouble than it's worth sometimes.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Oh, I'm definitely going to wait til it goes to 11.  lol


----------



## SnappingShark

Windows 8 has been super stable for me - although I am running up to date hardware, which may help.

To be honest, a lot of problems are with the user not bothering to find what works for them, and expecting things to work a certain way.

But, horses for courses! So they say!


----------



## annamaria

480sparky said:


> Sometimes one looses the ability to run certain apps with an updated OS. I'd rather suffer with an older, slower machine than to spend hundreds if not thousands on new software.
> 
> I've had a lot of nice apps went go back to Win 3.11. Slowly, inexorably, they never made it past W7.



You have a point sparky.  I have heard of nightmares of updated OS in the past so got to tread softly. I have to think about all this.  Upgrading can be scary.


----------



## annamaria

vintagesnaps said:


> Took a quick look, I might wait for, I don't know, 11 or 12?? I don't need no stinkin' apps! lol
> 
> I don't know, I'm just glad I missed the disaster that 8 apparently was! lol I'm no computer expert by any stretch but I guess it depends on what kind of 'device' you use. To me a lot of the technology can be great when it works but when it doesn't, oh boy is it more trouble than it's worth sometimes.



So true, I'm so glad I never got OS 8, but I'm sure a few people perhaps did not have any problems.  As you said when it does not work it can be disastrous.


----------



## annamaria

BrightByNature said:


> Windows 8 has been super stable for me - although I am running up to date hardware, which may help.
> 
> To be honest, a lot of problems are with the user not bothering to find what works for them, and expecting things to work a certain way.
> 
> But, horses for courses! So they say!



It helps to have updated hardware which in my case I could not afford.


----------



## limr

BrightByNature said:


> Always install your updates. Always get your service packs. Always stay with the latest and greatest.
> 
> Stay behind and your machine will end up running like a dog, will keep spitting issues, and if you ever end up calling for support, the first thing you'll be told is to upgrade.
> 
> The ONLY reason never to install updates etc is if you have legacy software installed which will NOT be supported by future versions of an operating system.



I completely disagree (but didn't want to give you a big red X under your post!  )

I've sat through many an upgrade and have not had issues related to not upgrading. When I had to get my new laptop, I made sure that I got one with 7 still installed, though many were already coming with 8 pre-installed. At work, the lawyer just bought a laptop with 8 installed and it is a major PITA and has caused a lot of problems that were working just fine on his old machine.

I'm not saying ignore upgrades, but don't automatically assume the upgrade is useful and just accept it as a knee-jerk reaction. Not everyone uses computers the same way and they should take some time to decide for themselves what upgrades are worth it for them and which are worth sitting out, at least for a while.


----------



## annamaria

limr said:


> BrightByNature said:
> 
> 
> 
> Always install your updates. Always get your service packs. Always stay with the latest and greatest.
> 
> Stay behind and your machine will end up running like a dog, will keep spitting issues, and if you ever end up calling for support, the first thing you'll be told is to upgrade.
> 
> The ONLY reason never to install updates etc is if you have legacy software installed which will NOT be supported by future versions of an operating system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I completely disagree (but didn't want to give you a big red X under your post!  )
> 
> I've sat through many an upgrade and have not had issues related to not upgrading. When I had to get my new laptop, I made sure that I got one with 7 still installed, though many were already coming with 8 pre-installed. At work, the lawyer just bought a laptop with 8 installed and it is a major PITA and has caused a lot of problems that were working just fine on his old machine.
> 
> I'm not saying ignore upgrades, but don't automatically assume the upgrade is useful and just accept it as a knee-jerk reaction. Not everyone uses computers the same way and they should take some time to decide for themselves what upgrades are worth it for them and which are worth sitting out, at least for a while.
Click to expand...


I think I will sit it out for awhile till I see what experiences people have with Win 10.  I don't want the hassle of a major mess. For one thing, if anything goes wrong I'd have to dish out money for a repair.  Right now my OS is peachy.


----------



## Dagwood56

I went to a lot of trouble 2 years ago to locate a new desktop that was running Windows 7 because I did not want Windows 8, so they can keep Windows 10 - free or not. Unlike most people, all I have is my desktop PC, [I don't even have a cell phone]  I heard Windows 8 didn't work well on desktop PC's so I highly doubt Windows 10 will either. I'm someone who hates change so I'll stick with Windows 7 until my PC dies and I have no choice but to get and use something else.


----------



## annamaria

Dagwood56 said:


> I went to a lot of trouble 2 years ago to locate a new desktop that was running Windows 7 because I did not want Windows 8, so they can keep Windows 10 - free or not. Unlike most people, all I have is my desktop PC, [I don't even have a cell phone]  I heard Windows 8 didn't work well on desktop PC's so I highly doubt Windows 10 will either. I'm someone who hates change so I'll stick with Windows 7 until my PC dies and I have no choice but to get and use something else.



I'm with you I really don't have the means to get better and greater.  So far I'm happy with what I have.  Let's see what happens.


----------



## SnappingShark

limr said:


> I completely disagree (but didn't want to give you a big red X under your post!  )



My wife's a teacher. I'm used to it!


----------



## 480sparky

Another issue that always seems to pop up is all the security holes in a new OS.  A new OS rolls out and it touted as the greatest thing since sliced bread, then suddenly everyone that updated gets hacked.

I never updated to W95 bay back then.  Heard about all the issues and problems with 95 and just plain stayed away. Went from 3.11 to XP.


----------



## annamaria

480sparky said:


> Another issue that always seems to pop up is all the security holes in a new OS.  A new OS rolls out and it touted as the greatest thing since sliced bread, then suddenly everyone that updated gets hacked.
> 
> I never updated to W95 bay back then.  Heard about all the issues and problems with 95 and just plain stayed away. Went from 3.11 to XP.



Smart move Sparky.  It seems like ages since Win 3.11. The small school I work at still has some computers with win XP.  I definitely like Win 7 over XP though.


----------



## Buckster

I don't personally upgrade an OS until it's been out for at least a year, so that everyone else can experience and report the problems that need to get fixed first.  Then, when the masses are pretty happy with it, I feel comfortable enough to do it as well, if I feel it's even needed.  I don't upgrade just to upgrade.  I could stick with 7 quite a long time, unless something comes along that I feel I MUST have that requires a newer OS and won't run under 7.


----------



## annamaria

Buckster said:


> I don't personally upgrade an OS until it's been out for at least a year, so that everyone else can experience and report the problems that need to get fixed first.  Then, when the masses are pretty happy with it, I feel comfortable enough to do it as well, if I feel it's even needed.  I don't upgrade just to upgrade.  I could stick with 7 quite a long time, unless something comes along that I feel I MUST have that requires a newer OS and won't run under 7.



That's the best way to go about it. Of course if after a year it's all good it won't be free any longer, but either way going to wait and see.


----------



## table1349

Why would I want to Downgrade to Windows 10 from OSX 10.3 Yosemite?  


Ok on a serious note.  annamaria, there should be no reaon, unless Microsoft has gotten screwy, that you couldn't go ahead and download Windows 10 and burn it to a disk to save for later install.   I always do that with OSX from Apple and have a complete library from OSX 5 just in case I want/need one.


----------



## annamaria

gryphonslair99 said:


> Why would I want to Downgrade to Windows 10 from OSX 10.3 Yosemite?
> 
> 
> Ok on a serious note.  annamaria, there should be no reaon, unless Microsoft has gotten screwy, that you couldn't go ahead and download Windows 10 and burn it to a disk to save for later install.   I always do that with OSX from Apple and have a complete library from OSX 5 just in case I want/need one.



Yea Apples are great for many reasons.  

As for downloading and burning that's a great idea. I hadn't thought of that, duh [emoji12]


----------



## Dave442

I used to always put in the newest and spend time with the issues, it IT guy would always come and let me be the tester. Now I tend to wait so most issues are known or fixed. 
Right now only have one of the computers with Win 8 and probably will not wait to long to try Win 10.


----------



## annamaria

Dave442 said:


> I used to always put in the newest and spend time with the issues, it IT guy would always come and let me be the tester. Now I tend to wait so most issues are known or fixed.
> Right now only have one of the computers with Win 8 and probably will not wait to long to try Win 10.



Please let me know how it goes when you try Win 10.  I'll be interested to know.


----------



## DandL

annamaria said:


> Dave442 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to always put in the newest and spend time with the issues, it IT guy would always come and let me be the tester. Now I tend to wait so most issues are known or fixed.
> Right now only have one of the computers with Win 8 and probably will not wait to long to try Win 10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know how it goes when you try Win 10.  I'll be interested to know.
Click to expand...


I have a spare SSD that contains a complete duplicate of my Windows 7 system. I'll probably upgrade it to Windows 10, and thoroughly test it with my apps, hardware, printers and scanner.  I also want to see what kind of strings Microsoft attaches to the "free" upgrade. IF Windows 10 runs completely stable, all my current apps and hardware work, AND I can live with the EULA Microsoft attaches to it, I'll continue to use it.


----------



## annamaria

DandL said:


> annamaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave442 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to always put in the newest and spend time with the issues, it IT guy would always come and let me be the tester. Now I tend to wait so most issues are known or fixed.
> Right now only have one of the computers with Win 8 and probably will not wait to long to try Win 10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know how it goes when you try Win 10.  I'll be interested to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a spare SSD that contains a complete duplicate of my Windows 7 system. I'll probably upgrade it to Windows 10, and thoroughly test it with my apps, hardware, printers and scanner.  I also want to see what kind of strings Microsoft attaches to the "free" upgrade. IF Windows 10 runs completely stable, all my current apps and hardware work, AND I can live with the EULA Microsoft attaches to it, I'll continue to use it.
Click to expand...


Now that sounds like a plan and a good setup. Glad you know what you are doing. Looking forward to hearing all about the results. Are you going to download the free version? Thanks so much for keeping me posted.


----------



## DandL

annamaria said:


> DandL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annamaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave442 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to always put in the newest and spend time with the issues, it IT guy would always come and let me be the tester. Now I tend to wait so most issues are known or fixed.
> Right now only have one of the computers with Win 8 and probably will not wait to long to try Win 10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know how it goes when you try Win 10.  I'll be interested to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a spare SSD that contains a complete duplicate of my Windows 7 system. I'll probably upgrade it to Windows 10, and thoroughly test it with my apps, hardware, printers and scanner.  I also want to see what kind of strings Microsoft attaches to the "free" upgrade. IF Windows 10 runs completely stable, all my current apps and hardware work, AND I can live with the EULA Microsoft attaches to it, I'll continue to use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that sounds like a plan and a good setup. Glad you know what you are doing. Looking forward to hearing all about the results. Are you going to download the free version? Thanks so much for keeping me posted.
Click to expand...




annamaria said:


> DandL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annamaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave442 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to always put in the newest and spend time with the issues, it IT guy would always come and let me be the tester. Now I tend to wait so most issues are known or fixed.
> Right now only have one of the computers with Win 8 and probably will not wait to long to try Win 10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know how it goes when you try Win 10.  I'll be interested to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a spare SSD that contains a complete duplicate of my Windows 7 system. I'll probably upgrade it to Windows 10, and thoroughly test it with my apps, hardware, printers and scanner.  I also want to see what kind of strings Microsoft attaches to the "free" upgrade. IF Windows 10 runs completely stable, all my current apps and hardware work, AND I can live with the EULA Microsoft attaches to it, I'll continue to use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that sounds like a plan and a good setup. Glad you know what you are doing. Looking forward to hearing all about the results. Are you going to download the free version? Thanks so much for keeping me posted.
Click to expand...


Yes, I will download the free version and do the upgrade to the spare drive. That way, should things go sideways, I haven't messed up my main system drive. It'll be awhile before I try this, but I'll keep you posted how it goes.


----------



## annamaria

DandL said:


> annamaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DandL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annamaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave442 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to always put in the newest and spend time with the issues, it IT guy would always come and let me be the tester. Now I tend to wait so most issues are known or fixed.
> Right now only have one of the computers with Win 8 and probably will not wait to long to try Win 10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know how it goes when you try Win 10.  I'll be interested to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a spare SSD that contains a complete duplicate of my Windows 7 system. I'll probably upgrade it to Windows 10, and thoroughly test it with my apps, hardware, printers and scanner.  I also want to see what kind of strings Microsoft attaches to the "free" upgrade. IF Windows 10 runs completely stable, all my current apps and hardware work, AND I can live with the EULA Microsoft attaches to it, I'll continue to use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that sounds like a plan and a good setup. Glad you know what you are doing. Looking forward to hearing all about the results. Are you going to download the free version? Thanks so much for keeping me posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annamaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DandL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annamaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave442 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to always put in the newest and spend time with the issues, it IT guy would always come and let me be the tester. Now I tend to wait so most issues are known or fixed.
> Right now only have one of the computers with Win 8 and probably will not wait to long to try Win 10.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please let me know how it goes when you try Win 10.  I'll be interested to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a spare SSD that contains a complete duplicate of my Windows 7 system. I'll probably upgrade it to Windows 10, and thoroughly test it with my apps, hardware, printers and scanner.  I also want to see what kind of strings Microsoft attaches to the "free" upgrade. IF Windows 10 runs completely stable, all my current apps and hardware work, AND I can live with the EULA Microsoft attaches to it, I'll continue to use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that sounds like a plan and a good setup. Glad you know what you are doing. Looking forward to hearing all about the results. Are you going to download the free version? Thanks so much for keeping me posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I will download the free version and do the upgrade to the spare drive. That way, should things go sideways, I haven't messed up my main system drive. It'll be awhile before I try this, but I'll keep you posted how it goes.
Click to expand...


Thank you!!!!


----------



## klaesser

Just think, all mac upgrades are free


----------



## annamaria

klaesser said:


> Just think, all mac upgrades are free



I wasn't aware of that, so you're a lucky guy,  maybe one day someone will gift me one . Macs are really good computers.   I used to have an Apple I I E and then a Mac about 20 years ago.


----------



## unpopular

Apple has had paid upgeades in te past. But in general the vast majority of upgrares have been free.

as for windiws 10, its either upgade or linux. Uncertain whch yet.


----------



## annamaria

unpopular said:


> Apple has had paid upgeades in te past. But in general the vast majority of upgrares have been free.
> 
> as for windiws 10, its either upgade or linux. Uncertain whch yet.



Well at least most have been free  as opposed to windows.  So you're sitting on the fence for now eh? [emoji6] I hear you.  It's tricky business.


----------



## snerd

unpopular said:


> .......... as for windiws 10, its either upgade or linux. Uncertain whch yet.


Why not both? I'll probably dual-boot Win 10 and maybe Mint or Ubuntu. I'll do the free upgrade the first day it's available. Danger is my business!


----------



## unpopular

snerd said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> .......... as for windiws 10, its either upgade or linux. Uncertain whch yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not both? I'll probably dual-boot Win 10 and maybe Mint or Ubuntu. I'll do the free upgrade the first day it's available. Danger is my business!
Click to expand...


That is definitely an option, though I'd probably use Fedora WS for it's Autodesk compatibility.


----------



## bratkinson

Having been heavily involved with computers for close to 50 years already, experience tells me to stay away from any new versions of operating systems for at least 6 months, if not a year.

Eons ago, it seems, when I was a systems programmer at a small IBM 360 installation, my primary job was installing and maintaining each operating system release as well as patches.  I was told never to install a new release until the .6 version (18.6, 19.6, etc) was out.  That way, the bugs had been worked out and patched.  In the Windows world, I wait until Service Pack 1 is out and 'settled down' before I even CONSIDER going to the new version of Windows.

In short, I don't want to be the 'guinea pig' for some not fully stable/not fully tested software.  One of the things I've learned through the years is that 'make the date' is more important to managers than 'make it 100%'.  As a result, perhaps testing has been less than 100% thorough, the end result being there will be multiple crashes as a result.  Some oddball combination of 'this' and 'that' and 'those' together will surely pop up along the line and cause trouble.  Shortened testing never got that far.  So the customer has to 'pay the price' for being bleeding edge.

Perhaps the most significant of negatives of not going to a new release right away is software compatibility.  I go back to the DOS 1.1 days on PCs, and as I was writing and marketing software, I had to test and sometimes modify my software to be compatible with each subsequent version of DOS.  Along came Windows 286 and later Windows 386 and the number of issues to handle 'exploded' to say the least.  By Windows 3.0, I was out of the software business.  Always having a number of hard drives and computers available, I purchased a copy of Windows 95 after it had been out for about a year.  It was still on floppy disks.  About 30 or so, as I recall.  I installed it on my 'test' computer and found that nearly all the software I had been using under DOS and Windows 3.0/3.1 wouldn't run.  I took it off and restored Windows 3.0 on that computer.

Through the evolution of Windows releases, I've discovered every new release of Windows (except 95 to 98 - updates to 95 made it very close to 98 before it was released - and 98 to ME), one or more of my purchased software products would no longer load or run.  In later versions of Windows, the 'compatibility mode' option would get me by, but not always.  Too often, I wound up buying/upgrading to an updated software product.  In some cases, I switched to a competitors product.  I think I've had perhaps 8-10 competitors' word processing products on my computers through the years before I finally settled down to MS Word.  But wait...there's more... Even MS Word versions (and the rest of the Office package) would neither load nor run on a later version of Windows!  I think Microsoft will support each version of MS Office across a total of 3 versions of Windows before it is no longer supported.  That's how they get you again...you get stuck buying a new version of Office, too!

Which brings me to another point.  Of the software you've loaded on your computer, how much of THAT will run under Windows 10?  Are the vendors anywhere near being Windows 10 compatible with -their- software?  Even if you like xxx software and use it 99% of the day, if the vendor doesn't have a Windows 10 compatible version available, you may have no choice but to live without xxx software until they do!  I think just about every online forum I frequent, from this one to perhaps 6-8 others (not all photography related), there's ALWAYS a fair number of those who hurried to upgrade to the newest version of Windows and found their software products won't work.  Hey...even I got 'caught' when my version of Adobe Lightroom wouldn't run under Windows 7!  Fortunately, the upgrade was readily available and the problem solved.  Lightroom 'got me' again when I upgraded to a Canon 5Diii and it couldn't handle the RAW files from the 5Diii.  Fortunately for me, the update was available and free.  I think there were 4-5 similar threads on this forum when users have upgraded cameras and Lightroom or other comparable products wouldn't process the RAW files from their shiny new camera.

Bottom line?  It's far easier to move to a new version of Windows once most of its' bugs have been worked out -AND- the majority of software vendors have updates or versions available that have also been 'customer debugged'.


----------



## snerd

Dude.............. you just killed the entire sense of adventure for me.   





bratkinson said:


> Having been heavily involved with computers for close to 50 years already, experience tells me to stay away from any new versions of operating systems for at least 6 months, if not a year.
> 
> Eons ago, it seems, when I was a systems programmer at a small IBM 360 installation, my primary job was installing and maintaining each operating system release as well as patches.  I was told never to install a new release until the .6 version (18.6, 19.6, etc) was out.  That way, the bugs had been worked out and patched.  In the Windows world, I wait until Service Pack 1 is out and 'settled down' before I even CONSIDER going to the new version of Windows.
> 
> In short, I don't want to be the 'guinea pig' for some not fully stable/not fully tested software.  One of the things I've learned through the years is that 'make the date' is more important to managers than 'make it 100%'.  As a result, perhaps testing has been less than 100% thorough, the end result being there will be multiple crashes as a result.  Some oddball combination of 'this' and 'that' and 'those' together will surely pop up along the line and cause trouble.  Shortened testing never got that far.  So the customer has to 'pay the price' for being bleeding edge.
> 
> Perhaps the most significant of negatives of not going to a new release right away is software compatibility.  I go back to the DOS 1.1 days on PCs, and as I was writing and marketing software, I had to test and sometimes modify my software to be compatible with each subsequent version of DOS.  Along came Windows 286 and later Windows 386 and the number of issues to handle 'exploded' to say the least.  By Windows 3.0, I was out of the software business.  Always having a number of hard drives and computers available, I purchased a copy of Windows 95 after it had been out for about a year.  It was still on floppy disks.  About 30 or so, as I recall.  I installed it on my 'test' computer and found that nearly all the software I had been using under DOS and Windows 3.0/3.1 wouldn't run.  I took it off and restored Windows 3.0 on that computer.
> 
> Through the evolution of Windows releases, I've discovered every new release of Windows (except 95 to 98 - updates to 95 made it very close to 98 before it was released - and 98 to ME), one or more of my purchased software products would no longer load or run.  In later versions of Windows, the 'compatibility mode' option would get me by, but not always.  Too often, I wound up buying/upgrading to an updated software product.  In some cases, I switched to a competitors product.  I think I've had perhaps 8-10 competitors' word processing products on my computers through the years before I finally settled down to MS Word.  But wait...there's more... Even MS Word versions (and the rest of the Office package) would neither load nor run on a later version of Windows!  I think Microsoft will support each version of MS Office across a total of 3 versions of Windows before it is no longer supported.  That's how they get you again...you get stuck buying a new version of Office, too!
> 
> Which brings me to another point.  Of the software you've loaded on your computer, how much of THAT will run under Windows 10?  Are the vendors anywhere near being Windows 10 compatible with -their- software?  Even if you like xxx software and use it 99% of the day, if the vendor doesn't have a Windows 10 compatible version available, you may have no choice but to live without xxx software until they do!  I think just about every online forum I frequent, from this one to perhaps 6-8 others (not all photography related), there's ALWAYS a fair number of those who hurried to upgrade to the newest version of Windows and found their software products won't work.  Hey...even I got 'caught' when my version of Adobe Lightroom wouldn't run under Windows 7!  Fortunately, the upgrade was readily available and the problem solved.  Lightroom 'got me' again when I upgraded to a Canon 5Diii and it couldn't handle the RAW files from the 5Diii.  Fortunately for me, the update was available and free.  I think there were 4-5 similar threads on this forum when users have upgraded cameras and Lightroom or other comparable products wouldn't process the RAW files from their shiny new camera.
> 
> Bottom line?  It's far easier to move to a new version of Windows once most of its' bugs have been worked out -AND- the majority of software vendors have updates or versions available that have also been 'customer debugged'.


----------



## unpopular

snerd said:


> Dude.............. you just killed the entire sense of adventure for me.



There are bold nerds and old nerds, but there are no Bold Old Nerds.



bratkinson said:


> small IBM 360 installation



So it was the size of the school bus, and not the entire school?


----------



## 480sparky

This is the reason I'm not planning on any camera, software or OS upgrades in the forseeable future.  My current bodies raw files are recognized by the software I have running.  The software I have running works just fine with my OS.

If it ain't broke, don't fix it.

I'm sure there will be a day of reckoning.  I'll be forced into a newer camera, or updating software, or a new OS.  Which in turn will require the acquisition of new gear, new software and/or a new OS.  Then comes the learning curve of it all.

But there's no way I can prepare for it as I do not know when it will come, nor what will be available when it does.  My plan is to keep the stuff I have, be happy with it, and know that it all works to my complete satisfaction.


----------



## table1349

unpopular said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude.............. you just killed the entire sense of adventure for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are bold nerds and old nerds, but there are no Bold Old Nerds.
Click to expand...

The hell you say!   I would beg to differ.


----------



## bratkinson

unpopular said:


> So it was the size of the school bus, and not the entire school?



It was only a 360/40 installation in a pure research and development environment.  It even had four, very expensive, then state of the art graphics terminals that I was told cost $500,000 each...and that was in 1969 dollars!  As far as total 'footprint' size...maybe 6 school busses side by side.  My $19 Timex watch today likely has a more sophisticated and considerably faster processor than that computer did!


----------



## unpopular

My grandfather tells of having to go to "the computer" to have hs dissertation data tabulated and analyzed. It was a city-block sized building in Cambridge and took weeks for the results to come back. Probably today it would be a matter of a few days of data entry, an hour or two at most setting up SSPS and a couple minutes of actual compute time - all from one desktop.


----------



## unpopular

gryphonslair99 said:


> unpopular post: 3502591 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude.............. you just killed the entire sense of adventure for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are bold nerds and old nerds, but there are no Bold Old Nerds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hell you say!   I would beg to differ.
Click to expand...


They also say if youra nerd who is under 30 and dont upgrade you have no heart, and if youre nerd over 30 and do upgrade you have no brain.


----------



## table1349

unpopular said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unpopular post: 3502591 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude.............. you just killed the entire sense of adventure for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are bold nerds and old nerds, but there are no Bold Old Nerds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hell you say!   I would beg to differ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They also say if youra nerd who is under 30 and dont upgrade you have no heart, and if youre nerd over 30 and do upgrade you have no brain.
Click to expand...

And if you are thirty and you upgrade and it does no good your dead.  You can't live with out the heard and the brain.   Notice I said heart and brain.  Some of the threads in this forum prove that some people can live without a brain.


----------



## astroNikon

I'm waiting for Windows 11
I heard that it was going to be a killer OS that supports the future fingernail screens.


----------



## table1349

Well I'm getting Windows Saturday.  Two of them actually along with a new French Door Patio door to lead out to the deck.


----------



## unpopular

gryphonslair99 said:


> [QUOTE unpopular, post: 3503102, member: 94254"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unpopular post: 3502591 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude.............. you just killed the entire sense of adventure for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are bold nerds and old nerds, but there are no Bold Old Nerds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hell you say!   I would beg to differ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They also say if youra nerd who is under 30 and dont upgrade you have no heart, and if youre nerd over 30 and do upgrade you have no brain.
Click to expand...

And if you are thirty and you upgrade and it does no good your dead.  You can't live with out the heard and the brain.   Notice I said heart and brain.  Some of the threads in this forum prove that some people can live without a brain.  [/QUOTE]

Actually, you said heard. And for us millenials, thats probably  pretty accurate.


----------



## bratkinson

WHAT????  

Let me put my hearing aids in... (I'm not fooling!  I got one in each ear.)


----------



## astroNikon

a heard of what ?
or is that herd ?

what haven't I herd ?
or is that like a herd of gold ?


----------



## bratkinson

There ain't no such thing as a free lunch!

 Free Windows 10 Now Looks A Terrible Deal

As explained in the article, Windows 10 will be free for a year, then it's pay every year for 'maintenance'.


----------



## table1349

bratkinson said:


> There ain't no such thing as a free lunch!
> 
> Free Windows 10 Now Looks A Terrible Deal
> 
> As explained in the article, Windows 10 will be free for a year, then it's pay every year for 'maintenance'.


Especially with Windows.  They give it to you for free, but evey fix will cost you $9.99.  While that does not sound like much, sit back and consider how many updates you are supposed to do every month.  

Well there is always that part time job down at the Quickie Mart to pay for the fixes.


----------



## PWhite214

I am running the windows 10 Preview Evaluation on my Samsung Laptop.  I have not had any problems with any of the software, including Lightroom.  

What if Windows 10 is a disaster?  I installed the preview on a new 1 TB hard drive,  the original 500 GB drive with Windows 8 is intact.  A simple swap restores the OS and programs.   

Phil


----------



## annamaria

snerd said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> .......... as for windiws 10, its either upgade or linux. Uncertain whch yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not both? I'll probably dual-boot Win 10 and maybe Mint or Ubuntu. I'll do the free upgrade the first day it's available. Danger is my business!
Click to expand...


I'll leave the danger zone to you [emoji6]


----------



## floatingby

bratkinson said:


> There ain't no such thing as a free lunch!
> 
> Free Windows 10 Now Looks A Terrible Deal
> 
> As explained in the article, Windows 10 will be free for a year, then it's pay every year for 'maintenance'.


Typical of the software world, release defective products, then make you pay to fix their blunders.


----------



## snowbear

floatingby said:


> Typical of the software world, release defective products, then make you pay to fix their blunders.



That's because we want the new stuff now.  Everything is a beta - it's been that way for years.

I'm running Win 8 - I had no choice when I bought the laptop.  Problems have really been minimal.  I have the reservation for 10 and will install it -- after a full backup.  If things go to he!!, I have two RPis to play with.


----------



## Overread

It sounds like windows is trying to go the Adobe way to software release - instead of a big cost up front for software; instead do it by "subscription" style; pay along the way for access; only in their case they are going to let you keep using it, but charge for maintenance. That makes it subscription for the majority - only those living fully offline and not using cutting edge software  can really avoid the need for updates. 


Personally I'm going to wait at least 6 months or so - windows 8.1 has been a very smooth experience for me barring the whole metro" side to it and some rather stupid choices (eg wanting to tie all the calandar and skype features built-in to a single account). So I've no real "need" to upgrade; heck I stuck with Vista for a long while - I tend to update OS when I get a new rig rather than worry about what a new OS will mess with on my existing one.


----------



## floatingby

Overread said:


> It sounds like windows is trying to go the Adobe way to software release - instead of a big cost up front for software; instead do it by "subscription" style; pay along the way for access;


They already do with their office line of product. You can still purchase a perpetual license, but much like Lightroom it is limited in scope(only one seat per license, so if you have a workstation and a laptop you need to purchase 2 license)and hard to find; worst, no reduced price for owners of older version, so no upgrade path. Why I stuck with Office 2007 and will not "upgrade", not ever.


----------



## floatingby

snowbear said:


> floatingby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical of the software world, release defective products, then make you pay to fix their blunders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because we want the new stuff now.  Everything is a beta - it's been that way for years.
Click to expand...

That is one theory. Mine is that there is a culture of mediocrity that developed in the software world over the years, a culture of "good enough" and "we'll fix it later, let's collect the money now". I have no solution, I just know I don't like to be on the receiving end of it.


----------



## 480sparky

Windows 10:  A 128-bit rewrite of a 64-bit patch of a 32-bit offering that was based on a 16-bit fix of an 8-bit repair of a 4-bit OS by a 2-bit company that can't stand 1 bit of competition.


----------



## Derrel

Win-Doze Ten...the name sends shudders down the spines of millions who await with dread and unease the amazing depths of its piece of crap-ness nature...


----------



## snerd

LOL!!


----------



## table1349




----------



## snerd

.........................


----------



## table1349




----------



## crusheddiced

Windows 10? Really? what happened to 6, 7, 8 and 9? lol ... I am that behind ... lol


----------



## Overread

Well 9 vanished because 8 was so bad Microsoft wanted to leap as far from it as possible

(actually 8 was perfectly fine as an OS - fast, stable, good compatibility after patching - its sole problem was interface based)


----------



## 480sparky

Win9 wasn't used as it was a common abbreviation for Win95.


----------



## table1349

crusheddiced said:


> Windows 10? Really? what happened to 6, 7, 8 and 9? lol ... I am that behind ... lol


This explains it completely.......


----------



## 480sparky

gryphonslair99 said:


> crusheddiced said:
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 10? Really? what happened to 6, 7, 8 and 9? lol ... I am that behind ... lol
> 
> 
> 
> This explains it completely.......
Click to expand...



Fail.  He forgot ME.


----------



## table1349

480sparky said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crusheddiced said:
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 10? Really? what happened to 6, 7, 8 and 9? lol ... I am that behind ... lol
> 
> 
> 
> This explains it completely.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fail.  He forgot ME.
Click to expand...

Actually it was covered but not in the number portion.  Later in the sing-along segment. 

Do, I make when you buy windows.
Ray, the guy that sells windows,
Me, the guy that takes the dough,
Fah, a long way to the bank
So, keep buying windows,
La, keep buying windows,
Te, keep buying windows,
and that brings us back to Do,,do..dough.. dough.

And repeat.


----------



## KenC

The IT people at my work, who are very good, skipped several versions of Windows entirely, for which I am very grateful.  I managed to do the same on my home computers when I had Windows machines, so I've never had to use Vista, 8, and several others.  Oh, wait, once in a while I end up using my wife's computer for something and it has 8 - I always feel like I want to tear my hair out.

It will be interesting to see whether 10 is another disaster or one of the more usable ones.


----------



## snowbear

480sparky said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crusheddiced said:
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 10? Really? what happened to 6, 7, 8 and 9? lol ... I am that behind ... lol
> 
> 
> 
> This explains it completely.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fail.  He forgot ME.
Click to expand...


Not to mention the first foray into the word of embeddedness & "pocket PCs" - _wince_, I mean Win. CE.


----------



## unpopular

480sparky said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crusheddiced said:
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 10? Really? what happened to 6, 7, 8 and 9? lol ... I am that behind ... lol
> 
> 
> 
> This explains it completely.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fail.  He forgot ME.
Click to expand...


Its prob better that we all forget ME.


----------



## unpopular

How Steve Jobs counts to ten:

1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10


----------



## table1349

Nah....Steve never bothered with  those little numbers.  It was always 10.0, 10.1, 10.2, 10.3, 10,4, 10.5, 10.6, 10.7, 10.8, 10.9, 10.10, with 10.11 coming this fall.  Steve never had a stinker so bad that he skipped a number.


----------



## The_Traveler

How to Create an Image of Your PC Before Upgrading to Windows 10


----------



## snerd

The_Traveler said:


> How to Create an Image of Your PC Before Upgrading to Windows 10


Good advice. And Macrium is good for a free price.


----------



## 480sparky

For the Nikon users:

Windows 10 compatibility announcement


----------



## snerd

Canon released Win 10 software and drivers yesterday, I think.


----------



## Derrel

Win-Doze Ten--it's guar-an-tee-d to be *EPIC!!!*


----------



## snerd

Derrel said:


> Win-Doze Ten--it's guar-an-tee-d to be *EPIC!!!*


True, true. Already a lot of upgraders with problems getting it activated. Forum spokesman said it was a problem on Microsoft's end, to be "patient". LOL! I haven't been offered the upgrade yet.............. drats!!


----------



## snerd

snerd said:


> I haven't been offered the upgrade yet.............. drats!!


Woohoo!! I spoke too soon!!!


----------



## table1349

snerd said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been offered the upgrade yet.............. drats!!
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo!! I spoke too soon!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 105720
Click to expand...

Geeze, what did you do wrong to piss Microsoft off???


----------



## snerd

gryphonslair99 said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been offered the upgrade yet.............. drats!!
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo!! I spoke too soon!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 105720
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Geeze, what did you do wrong to piss Microsoft off???
Click to expand...

Danger is my business! Plus, I have a fresh backup I made yesterday in anticipation!


----------



## snerd

This may take awhile!


----------



## snerd

Once the upgrade is done, I can do a fresh, clean install. Already have the DVD burned.


----------



## annamaria

So sorry I have not been online here lately, been extremely busy. I want to thank everyone for their help, suggestions and more. I really appreciate it.  I need to take sometime to read through this whole thread [emoji3] you are all awesome and some of you quite funny!!!


----------



## snerd

Ain't she purdy?!


----------



## floatingby

snerd said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been offered the upgrade yet.............. drats!!
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo!! I spoke too soon!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 105720
Click to expand...

Thanks for that, reminded me to turn off automatic update on my freshly installed OS.


----------



## table1349

snerd said:


> Ain't she purdy?!
> 
> 
> View attachment 105749


Just one question, did you pick the monkey avatar or did Windows pick it for you???


----------



## JacaRanda

Completed mine last night also.  So far so good. So was 7 & 8 for me.  Prior to that. tissues for the issues.  Win 2000 was not bad either. For me.


----------



## oldhippy

Installed Win 10 last night.  Looks great.  Never had 8, so this upgrade was welcomed.  Ed


----------



## snerd

I started with 3.11, then up the ladder through all of them, except for Vista. Never a problem that couldn't be fixed by asking in any number of forums. Although, I'll install a linux flavor too. It's so fast for doing simple things!


----------



## snerd

Oh, I was going to tell you, in case you all didn't know yet...................... to do a clean install, you have to do the free upgrade first. Let it finish, then install fresh with the iso you get from MS. Just finishing up my clean install, I hate upgrades over a previous version. Just so many unneeded files left over, and many problems can be fixed with a fresh install.


----------



## floatingby

snerd said:


> Oh, I was going to tell you, in case you all didn't know yet...................... to do a clean install, you have to do the free upgrade first. Let it finish, then install fresh with the iso you get from MS. Just finishing up my clean install, I hate upgrades over a previous version. Just so many unneeded files left over, and many problems can be fixed with a fresh install.


so, if you start with a new disc, you would have to first install the previous operating system you had, then install the download version, then install from scratch? In my case, I would have to install XP, then install 7, then upgrade to 10, then install 10 from the ISO and then and only then start installing, and jumping through hoops with that bullshit authorization, my software? Sh**, I'm not even gonna live that long.


----------



## JacaRanda

floatingby said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I was going to tell you, in case you all didn't know yet...................... to do a clean install, you have to do the free upgrade first. Let it finish, then install fresh with the iso you get from MS. Just finishing up my clean install, I hate upgrades over a previous version. Just so many unneeded files left over, and many problems can be fixed with a fresh install.
> 
> 
> 
> so, if you start with a new disc, you would have to first install the previous operating system you had, then install the download version, then install from scratch? In my case, I would have to install XP, then install 7, then upgrade to 10, then install 10 from the ISO and then and only then start installing, and jumping through hoops with that bullshit authorization, my software? Sh**, I'm not even gonna live that long.
Click to expand...


Remember, you don't have to do the upgrade.


----------



## 480sparky

If you don't have 8 or 8.1 and are currently on XP, you're gonna have to flat-out buy 10. 

I would think that would be a fresh, new install right out of the chute, with no upgrades from XP to 7, then to 8, then upgrade.

Just pop the CD in (or run the downloaded .exe) and let 'er go.


----------



## floatingby

JacaRanda said:


> floatingby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I was going to tell you, in case you all didn't know yet...................... to do a clean install, you have to do the free upgrade first. Let it finish, then install fresh with the iso you get from MS. Just finishing up my clean install, I hate upgrades over a previous version. Just so many unneeded files left over, and many problems can be fixed with a fresh install.
> 
> 
> 
> so, if you start with a new disc, you would have to first install the previous operating system you had, then install the download version, then install from scratch? In my case, I would have to install XP, then install 7, then upgrade to 10, then install 10 from the ISO and then and only then start installing, and jumping through hoops with that bullshit authorization, my software? Sh**, I'm not even gonna live that long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember, you don't have to do the upgrade.
Click to expand...

I ain't going to, not good for my blood pressure.


----------



## snerd

It has to do with the new key generated on the upgrade, I think. Something I read on the site when downloading the iso. Anyway, I did the upgrade, used a small program that found the new key, then entered that on the screen during clean install. Worked fine.

ETA: it was the Magical Jelly Bean Keyfinder lol!!

KeyFinder Magical Jelly Bean


----------



## spiralout462

I am running Windows 8.1 Pro.  Do you tech savvy members think that Win 10 home is an upgrade to 8.1 Pro?   Unfortunately I am not being offered the professional version for free.  Thanks for the help and insight!


----------



## jaomul

I've upgraded. Seems ok, time will tell. Never liked 8 much


----------



## nerwin

I've been really happy with Windows 10 so far! I also decided to upgrade from Lightroom 5.7 to Adobe CC! With my Flickr pro account I was able to get Photoshop CC and Lightroom CC for $7.99 a month. Not bad.


----------



## table1349

FYI for you Windows 10 users and those waiting for the upgrade.
New Windows 10 scam will encrypt your files for ransom ZDNet


----------



## snowbear

The upgrade went smooth and I've had no problems so far.  I didn't mind 8 that much, once I got used to the new interface.


----------



## curly

I'm guessing I'll go ahead and update to Windows 10 while I have a fresh slate.

I just built a custom PC with 8.1 last weekend and it offered me the Windows 10 update and I told it "not yet" because I wanted to make sure the compatibility with the Adobe CC apps was ok. So far so good for everyone here?

Should I uninstall the Adobe applications and reinstall after upgrading? I haven't transferred any of my photos or libraries onto the new computer yet from my external hard drive.


----------



## snowbear

If something doesn't seem to run properly, just right click the executable and run the compatibility test.  You can then select which previous flavor of Windows to run that application in.


----------



## unpopular

When I upgraded, my GPU drivers no longer worked, could not be uninstalled, and the Windows 10 drivers from nvidia refused to install.

The Device Manager installed the drivers just fine. But this was a pretty annoying glitch, and I wish that Windows 8.1 uninstalled them when Windows 10 was upgraded, as it had with some other incompatable applications.

Also, Windows Update could not upgrade to Windows 10. I had to download the upgrade separately.

Aside from that, I'm no more partial to Windows 10 than Windows 8.1. It seems to startup and wake up equally fast. The GUI is a bit better - especially if you're one of those weenies who couldn't cope without a start menu - which seems to be the biggest complaint about 8.1 - I personally never really had an opinion of teh OS one way or another. 

Software performance feels about the same. I don't use Cortana or whatever she's called (I don't even have a microphone) so I can't say much about all the bells and whistles.

We'll see in the long run if the issues I did have with Windows 8.1, in particular with updates, have been resolved.


----------



## snowbear

unpopular said:


> I can't say much about all the bells and whistles.


Without _all_ the bells and whistles, I think it would be called MS-DOS.


----------



## minicoop1985

So far, it works, and now my Photoshop is working again, so I'm happy so far.


----------



## snerd

Fixing to (yeah, I know) upgrade the laptop. Been all afternoon upgrading my drone firmware, remote controllers and batteries. Coming to spy on all of you very soon.


----------



## snowbear

snerd said:


> Coming to spy on all of you very soon.


Good luck - I'm surrounded by US Parks.  

I have to adjust the Notifications thresholds.  It's telling me stuff I know and and don't consider an issue.  I had to deactivate the Samsung notifier because of a perceived glitch in the Intel video driver.


----------



## dennybeall

Win 10 converted Ok for Photoshop and Lightroom (so far) but the new Internet Browser (Edge) has no right click menu with a Back button. Dumbest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## curly

Anyone here with Windows 10 having problems with video cards not working? I have seen some people complain of this in other forums.


----------



## The_Traveler

curly said:


> Anyone here with Windows 10 having problems with video cards not working? I have seen some people complain of this in other forums.



I had problems with screens being greyed out.
I watched for a while and it happened when the software for my screen calibrator opened.
Removed that and all is well.


----------



## snerd

All I've had trouble with is that dang DPC Watchdog Violation on my laptop. I get the dreaded BSOD. Finally found out it's the Synaptic Touchpad drivers. Fix is to hook up a wired or USB mouse, then uninstall the Synaptic driver in Device Manager. Reboot. When up again, Microsoft Update will reinstall the updated driver automagically. Then it will need to reboot one more time. That's it. I'm hoping it does the trick!


----------



## manaheim

I upgraded on my Lenovo W540 and built a new VM that I use on my desktop here at home (for work things).  So far a few minor glitches here and there, but generally solid. Start menu is way better than the train-wreck forced metro thing they kept trying to ram down our throats.

Cortana is a MASSIVE battery hog, not to mention all the various privacy concerns, so I shut her down (and locked down the system to some degree... though... really... they're still watching and I know it.)

Doom and gloom remarks aside, Microsoft has this pretty well down. The code base for the Windows OS has not changed nearly as much as it used to in the olden days.  The core of NT and all it's relative goodness is still buried in there (along with Win2K, XP, Vista (eek), Win7, etc.)

The upgrades I've seen so far have been VERY smooth, though once upgraded I did blow my system away to get a fresh install because I prefer it that way.

I think you're safe to move with it, but I do recommend looking into some of the privacy concerns and shutting some things down pretty quick.


----------



## dennybeall

So far all of my other software, including PS/LR and Adobe Bridge, are all working OK.  I have an application that is used to monitor security cameras at one of my businesses and that works well also.
Another STUPID thing with EDGE.  The Back/Forward Arrows are in the upper left corner but if you Right Click on it you don't get the list of pages to go back to. So when a web page double, or triple pumps so you can't go back easily you no longer have the list to jump back. With IE it's easy to go back and recover with a right click list but not with EDGE.


----------



## unpopular

A couple weeks in and all seems good still. Maya, Blender, Adobe Illustrator, Photoshop, Indesign all seem to run well. Under Windows 8.1 I had video card driver issues, which seem to have gone away.

I will be testing Adobe (not Microsoft) Edge line soon before school starts again later this month.


----------



## bobandcar

Been trying to upgrade my laptop. From win 7 to win 10. It will completely download then start the install and deos a restart around %40 and when it restarts says reverted back to current version. Then starts on windows update screen and says update failed. I've gone thru the process 8-10 times. Turned my Norton antivirus off and tried again, still nothing. Any suggestions


----------



## intentanalyst

annamaria said:


> Hey everyone I received a notice on my computer that I can upgrade to Windows 10 for free in July.  Should I upgrade or leave it alone. Should I just keep Windows 7? I have heard that when a new OS is released it usually has bugs and ends up being more of a headache. What are your thoughts?



I got the same notice too but I didn't avail it I'm happy and contented with my Windows 7 thank you 



crusheddiced said:


> Windows 10? Really? what happened to 6, 7, 8 and 9? lol ... I am that behind ... lol



I know right! I was forced to upgrade to Windows 7 because I cannot get any updates anymore for my XP, I love XP it's so easy and manageable.


----------



## pez

God, XP sucked so bad!! I was so very happy when I didn't have to fix everyone's screwed up and infected machines constantly at work, once we finally moved to 7.
8.1... meh- made my gamers faster, though. 8.x is way more efficient with RAM than previous Windows. I've been using 10 for a few weeks now and so far, great! A snag here and there, but overall 10 ROCKS for me. Very fast and the easiest upgrade ever.


----------



## snerd

My desktop is running great on it. Laptop, well, the damn Synaptics touchpad driver STILL crashes the system about 3 times a day. Grrrrr!!!!!! Even the updated one MS installs lately on update. It's usually when I click and drag a scrollbar. So I'm tryng to avoid doing that until I can find another driver. Acer doesn't support this model anymore. Only 2 1/2 years old!!


----------



## Rgollar

You should read this before installing windows 10
By downloading Windows 10 you are allowing Microsoft to spy on you


----------



## snerd

Rgollar said:


> You should read this before installing windows 10
> By downloading Windows 10 you are allowing Microsoft to spy on you


Yeah, who doesn't spy on us? If you think every other app and/or operating system isn't doing the same, I have a swamp in AZ for sale.


----------



## Rgollar

Yes they all do watch us but this version is much worse. If you read what alot of article say about how much info its giving out it crazy. More then usual but hey that's ok because every thing spies on us. Its so bad they created a program to turn of microsofts settings so its not so intrusive. Yes everything spies on us but this version is over the top.


----------



## JacaRanda

Windows 10 is spying on almost everything you do – here’s how to opt out | BGR


----------



## unpopular

everyone is spying on everything you do.


----------



## bighatphotography

annamaria said:


> Hey everyone I received a notice on my computer that I can upgrade to Windows 10 for free in July.  Should I upgrade or leave it alone. Should I just keep Windows 7? I have heard that when a new OS is released it usually has bugs and ends up being more of a headache. What are your thoughts?





annamaria said:


> Hey everyone I received a notice on my computer that I can upgrade to Windows 10 for free in July.  Should I upgrade or leave it alone. Should I just keep Windows 7? I have heard that when a new OS is released it usually has bugs and ends up being more of a headache. What are your thoughts?


Keep win7 for another week or so before you upgrade. so far it seems the bugs are gone, but its always a good idea to wait alittle awhile. ESPECIALLY because microsoft laid off a bunch of your test team which means there just sending buggy crap out for users to find the bugs and report them.

The issue with win10 is they watch VERYTHING. They have legal right to see what you type, and record your audio from your microphone for "customer satisfaction" so theres that..


----------



## crusheddiced

We're having the workstations in my workplace upgraded and they're updating our  as well. I don't know if they'll make the move to Windows 10 though.


----------



## The_Traveler

After fixing the glitch about network interrupts starting my PC from sleep and replacing an incompatible video card (that sped up PS and LR amazingly well), Win 10 runs perfectly.


----------



## Redtech

I had win 8 on my laptop so I did the win 10 install as soon as it was available.  I hate win 8.   10 seems good so far.  I haven't installed it on my desktop yet, though.


----------

